# Mice need rescueing.



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I found this ad in kelowna castanet

I am selling all my mice!! Must buy all with or without tank. 35 ADULTS, 14 MALES, 21 FEMALES, 26 PINKIES.
SELLING ALL FOR 65.00 INCLUDING DIVIDER TANK. VERY CHEAP. THE ADULTS ARE BASICALLY UNDER $2.00 EA. TANK AND PINKIES FREE!!!!!
Please call Angie at (250)378-6312 or
email [email protected]
Live in Merritt an hour and a half away. Great deal though!!!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Why in the world did she have so many mice? Was she using them as feeders?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous, why can't rats come in colors and patterns like that 

Feel bad for the poor things though. I've got no room for 50 mice lol.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> I dont know the advert didnt say. I would assume they were feeders yes... but look how beautiful they are.


I agree, I love mice and wish I was close enough and had the resources to take the little guys in.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, judging by the cleanliness of the bedding and the fact that the mice look healthy, I'd say they were not in a bad home in the first place. 

I'm sorry to burst everyone's bubble. I know you all love rats and mice (trust me so do I) but snakes have to eat too. These breeders look healthy and well cared for.


----------

